# ABT'S q-view



## morkdach (Jan 5, 2008)

THESE ARE MADE WITH ANEHEIM PEPPERS AND WOW HERES A q-view
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/morkdach/DSC00671.jpg


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 5, 2008)

Look great! Was that Aneheim peppers?
I have used those before for the people who are worried about the heat.
They work great and the bigger size is good to.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 5, 2008)

Aneheim's are usually too hot for us. Looks good though.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 5, 2008)

anetheim yep thats what they were a little heat but not to bad had jalepenos hotter


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 5, 2008)

They look good... i gonna give a shot at fortune tellin'...

wet whipes instead of white cloud!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yumm , jumbo ABT's looks great, what are they stuffed with?


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 5, 2008)

cream cheese and bacon bits water chestnuts sage sausage and hamburger about 50/50 wrapped in bacon and dried onion sprinkles


----------

